# Zuma - DIFC



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How bloody much!!!!!!!!

Went there last night, apart from the usual poseurs etc. the music was great after midnight and, apart from the fact their water is AED15 a poncy bottle, it was spot on...

Anyone else been?

Oh and although we didn't eat there the sushi looked fantastic.

Best take a third mortgage out then i can afford it!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL

I have been a number of times, but never paid lol - , its always been paid for me...mostly for lunch 120 AED for a 4 course meal...

I must say the food is fantastic though.

the rice is grilled!!.... Into a square.... 

lane:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure I could face it because of the name: Zuma was also the name of a clear (as in colourless) fruit-flavoured lager that they tested in Austin back in the 90s when I lived there. It was the most disgusting thing I have ever put into my mouth. And that's saying something.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I knew I recognized Zuma from somewhere... It came in a neat bottle though  Zuma.. ahhh.. I miss Austin!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Not sure I could face it because of the name: Zuma was also the name of a clear (as in colourless) fruit-flavoured lager that they tested in Austin back in the 90s when I lived there. It was the most disgusting thing I have ever put into my mouth. And that's saying something.


not zuma, its Zima.
And they still sell it.
Zuma is a popcap game on yahoo.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MrBig is a wealth of info.... 

I dont drink beer, but it sits besides the chic beers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol so anyway back to the restaurant... its really good, you should go...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Marc wants us to stay on topic  

Does this place have a website, so we can check out the offerings?


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

must say it , best sushi in town , and alot of 'how much ladies " in their ! 
pretty nice thought !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Marc wants us to stay on topic
> 
> Does this place have a website, so we can check out the offerings?


Why have a dog.... Zuma


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

? I dont get the dog comment Andy ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's an ENGLISH saying hun so I didn't expect you to. "Why have a dog and bark yourself".....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I still dont get it  how it was used... LOL Oh man.. I feel blonde today!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I still dont get it  how it was used... LOL Oh man.. I feel blonde today!


Blondes eh?

Why keep a dog and bark yourself? - Idiom Definition - UsingEnglish.com


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That should not be usingenglish.com it should be, how to understand those with the terrible accents who say they speak english but no one can understand. I can not access that from work, and highly doubt that I will take the time to go look at it later  Why cant you just speak english


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> That should not be usingenglish.com it should be, how to understand those with the terrible accents who say they speak english but no one can understand. I can not access that from work, and highly doubt that I will take the time to go look at it later  Why cant you just speak english


I do! (Ooops, last time i said those words it cost me a fortune!)

Just for you....



> Idiom Definitions for 'Why keep a dog and bark yourself?'
> There's no need to do something yourself when you have somebody to do it for you, usually trivial matters.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh... well thanks Andy for being my dog.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I thought that I'd just called myself a dog....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am very fond of dogs... now lets put a whiskey barrel around your neck, and see if you are cuter then my St Bernard!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am very fond of dogs... now lets put a whiskey barrel around your neck, and see if you are cuter then my St Bernard!


Do I get to shag your leg?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He doesnt... thus he automatically wins. 

The answer to your question, is no. Do you uk blokes like shagging legs? Very strange.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> He doesnt... thus he automatically wins.
> 
> The answer to your question, is no. Do you uk blokes like shagging legs? Very strange.


Well I've been called a dog on more than one occasion...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

hehehehe


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well I've been called a dog on more than one occasion...


Woken up with a few too being from "Oop norf" 

It isn't his fault Jynx, he comes from a place where just down the road they hung a monkey years ago thinking it was a Spaniard coming to invade! Bright bunch eh? Oddly enough they are still quite touchy when you bring up their level of intelligence on the matter :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> He doesnt... thus he automatically wins.
> 
> The answer to your question, is no. Do you uk blokes like shagging legs? Very strange.


Well us Welsh blokes can think of much better things to shag, must be an English trait! Maybe if your name is Jack Russell??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Well us Welsh blokes can think of much better things to shag, must be an English trait! Maybe if your name is Jack Russell??


Well you welshies wake up and say to your conquest...

"How was it for ewe"

"Maaaaaavelous..."


----------

